# Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?



## Administrator (20. November 2006)

*Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Alf1507 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*

Das Problem ist warscheinlich, das so gut wie niemand etwas über Spiele auf alternativen Betriebssystemen weiss. Außerdem werden die meisten Spiele halt hauptsächlich für Windows entwickelt. Blizzard ist da mit den Warcraft Titeln eine echte Ausnahme. Die laufen soweit ich weiss auch auf dem MAC.


----------



## Burtchen (21. November 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*



			
				Alf1507 am 20.11.2006 05:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist warscheinlich, das so gut wie niemand etwas über Spiele auf alternativen Betriebssystemen weiss. Außerdem werden die meisten Spiele halt hauptsächlich für Windows entwickelt. Blizzard ist da mit den Warcraft Titeln eine echte Ausnahme. Die laufen soweit ich weiss auch auf dem MAC.


Ja, tun sie     Die Sims, Civilization, Age und die Myst-Reihe laufen auf den Äpfeln auch. Und Q4


----------



## Lightkey (21. November 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, es gibt durchaus mehr als id Software und Epic Games die für Linux programmieren, es erfährt nur keiner. GameStar hat mit unserer (http://holarse.de/) Hilfe immerhin schon zwei Sonderhefte zu dem Thema herausgebracht (das Erste mit 50000 Stück war nach kurzer Zeit ausverkauft). Als ich PC Games meine Hilfe per Mail angeboten habe kam leider keine Antwort, wahrscheinlich fehlt ihnen jemand wie Daniel Visarius, der ein eigenes Interesse daran mitbringt.

So viel Spaß es auch macht die einzige kompetente deutschsprachige Quelle zu dem Thema zu sein, muss es auch in die großen Spiele-Magazine Einzug halten damit es allen bekannt wird. Eine wie bei PC Magazinen übliche Linux-Seite wäre doch schon ein Anfang, schließlich heißt es doch PC Games und nicht Windows Games, oder?


----------



## Sardaykin (21. November 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*



			
				Lightkey am 21.11.2006 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich nur zustimmen, es gibt durchaus mehr als id Software und Epic Games die für Linux programmieren, es erfährt nur keiner. GameStar hat mit unserer (http://holarse.de/) Hilfe immerhin schon zwei Sonderhefte zu dem Thema herausgebracht (das Erste mit 50000 Stück war nach kurzer Zeit ausverkauft). Als ich PC Games meine Hilfe per Mail angeboten habe kam leider keine Antwort, wahrscheinlich fehlt ihnen jemand wie Daniel Visarius, der ein eigenes Interesse daran mitbringt.
> 
> So viel Spaß es auch macht die einzige kompetente deutschsprachige Quelle zu dem Thema zu sein, muss es auch in die großen Spiele-Magazine Einzug halten damit es allen bekannt wird. Eine wie bei PC Magazinen übliche Linux-Seite wäre doch schon ein Anfang, schließlich heißt es doch PC Games und nicht Windows Games, oder?




sehr dafür.
zumal selbst ms mit vista die entwicklung in richtung alternativer betriebssysteme extremst fördert.

vielleicht kann ja auch die pcg mal einen teil dazu leisten...


----------



## Brakker (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*

Unter Linux zu spielen würde mich sehr interressieren!
Aber ich hab schon mehrere Distributionen ausprobiert, und ich habe voll die Probleme bei Treiberinstallationen zb der Grafikkarte(OpenGL)!  
Deshalb hab ich bei Suse,Mandriva,Ubuntu und Debian noch kein Quake 3 , UT2004 und erst recht kein Half-Life 2 (bzw Steam) zum laufen gebracht!


----------



## crackajack (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*



			
				Brakker am 29.11.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Linux zu spielen würde mich sehr interressieren!
> Aber ich hab schon mehrere Distributionen ausprobiert, und ich habe voll die Probleme bei Treiberinstallationen zb der Grafikkarte(OpenGL)!
> Deshalb hab ich bei Suse,Mandriva,Ubuntu und Debian noch kein Quake 3 , UT2004 und erst recht kein Half-Life 2 (bzw Steam) zum laufen gebracht!


Hast du eine ATI Karte?
Das habe ich auch nie gecheckt.
Die Anleitungen sind zwar verständlich (oder auch nicht), aber da scheiterte es bei mir immer daran, dass soweit ich das verstehe der Kernel irgendwie selber kompiliert werden müsste bzw. der Source-code installiert sein muss. Oder was weiß ich, also doch nicht so verständlich....  

Mit der am WE eingebauten nvidia ging UT2004 ohne Probleme:
Suse Linux Special Edition 9.1 neu installiert.
aktuellen nvidia-treiber installiert (einfach _sh nvidia-soundso.run_ in der Konsole)
sax gestartet, einfach die 4200Ti als graka gewählt (die 7600GT gab es bei der Linux-version noch nicht)
Obwohl ich gar nicht so Recht weiß für was ich da überhaupt eine angeben musste.
UT2004 per linuxinstaller installiert (ist auf der DVD mit oben, einfach die .sh anklicken wie mit einer .exe; nur halt Einfachklick)
Das mounten der DVD hat mich während der Installation dann noch ein bißchen geärgert, aber dann startete es und läuft genauso wie in Windows.

UT2004:
http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/linux/linux-ut2k4.html
quake3:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/archive/index.php/t-20578.html

Für HL2 kommst du um das kommerzielle Cedega nicht herum.


----------



## Worrel (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*

Hmm. Knapp 50% wollen scheinbar *nicht mal wissen*, was es für Spiele für Linux /Mac gibt ...


----------



## crackajack (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*



			
				Worrel am 29.11.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Knapp 50% wollen scheinbar *nicht mal wissen*, was es für Spiele für Linux /Mac gibt ...


Nunja, alle anderen Antwortmöglichkeiten sagen aber aus, dass die anderen 50% sehr wohl Interesse haben.  
Hauptsächlich an Linux, weil es gratis ist ,und sogar ein paar unerschrockene Äpfeluser.

Also mehr wie ich erwartet hätte.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*

Vor allem jetzt wo Vista in den Startlöchern steht würde mich das schon interessieren, da ich immer mehr die Lust verliere Microsoft weiter zu unterstützen indem ich Windows nutze.


----------



## Yaguyu (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 07.12.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem jetzt wo Vista in den Startlöchern steht würde mich das schon interessieren, da ich immer mehr die Lust verliere Microsoft weiter zu unterstützen indem ich Windows nutze.


Genau das ist der Grund für mich, kein Vista zu kaufen...


----------



## INU-ID (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*

Ich benutze Windows. Punkt.


----------



## axelschweiss (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wünschen Sie sich mehr Berichterstattung über alternative Betriebssysteme für Spiele?*

Also mich würde auf jedenfall Berichtserstattungen zu Linux und MAC Spielen freuen.
Vieleicht in einem Sonderheft (dann aber auch bitte mit infos wie man die Treiber  compiliert/installiert bei bekannten distros).

Was ich mir auch wünschen würde, das in der PCG ca. zwei Seiten Linux/MAC Spiele vorgestellt werden und die normalen Spiele(tests) ein gut erkennbares Linux und MAC Logo als Kennzeichnung erhalten wenn dieses die Betriebssysteme unterstützt.


----------

